# Xcodes



## SoAlberto (20 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Depuis peu j'ai commencer a me lancer dans la programmation (C/C++) sur ce site: http://www.siteduzero.com/tutoriel-3-14189-apprenez-a-programmer-en-c.html

Et après etre arrivé au 2eme chapitre je suis les instructions et au moment de compiler les informations sa ne fonctionne pas
(sur cette partie, sous-partie: testons notre programme, http://www.siteduzero.com/tutoriel-3-13930-votre-premier-programme.html#ss_part_2

Si vous comprenez pourquoi sa ne marche pas merci de me répondre 

Il y a un forum dédié au "Développement sur Mac" donc on nigaud&#8230;


----------



## ntx (20 Novembre 2010)

SoAlberto a dit:


> Et après etre arrivé au 2eme chapitre je suis les instructions et au moment de compiler les informations sa ne fonctionne pas


Ca c'est de l'info : ça ne marche pas !  Oui, mais encore, on n'est pas devin. :rateau: Qu'est-ce qui se passe ?  Surtout vu que la création du projet dans Xcode a fait exactement le code de l'exemple. Ca sent le gars qui n'a pas créer de projet, non ? :rateau:


----------



## Alino06 (21 Novembre 2010)

Je vais peut être dire absolument n'importe quoi mais ... Xcode il est pas censé compiler du cocoa ? De l'objectif C ? Et pas du C, C++. ...


----------



## tatouille (21 Novembre 2010)

es-ce que xcode? franchement ? comme titre? ca marche pas? c'est un bot spammer ou un etre humain qui a posté?

Alino06 arrete de parler de ce que tu ne connais pas merci. Apporter le desordre et la confusion n'aide personne, merci.


----------



## ntx (21 Novembre 2010)

Alino06 a dit:


> Je vais peut être dire absolument n'importe quoi mais ... Xcode il est pas censé compiler du cocoa ? De l'objectif C ? Et pas du C, C++. ...


Je confirme : tu dis absolument n'importe quoi  

1/ Cocoa n'est pas un langage mais en ensemble de framework. 
2/ Le compilo appelé par Xcode peut parfaitement compiler tous les langages cousins du C. Et je vais même en ajouter un à ta liste Obj-C++. Je te laisse la journée pour découvrir ce que c'est :rateau:


----------



## SoAlberto (21 Novembre 2010)

Et bien enfaite ntx pour répondre a ta question il ne se passe rien :hein:, je crée le projet comme il le dit précédemment et quand il dit compiler je m'éxécute et rien ne se passe...bizzare non? 
C'est surement due a ma "non-experience" mais je n'est aucun autre moyen pour me corriger 

Ps: j'ai créer mon projet


----------



## ntx (21 Novembre 2010)

Donc pour résumer :

- tu lances Xcode
- File > New Project, tu choisis "Command Line Tool", type "C"
- la fenêtre du projet s'ouvre
- tu appuies sur le bouton vert "Build & run"

et il ne se passe rien ? 

Réinstalle Xcode


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2010)

il me semble que l'implementation de la fonction main diffère légérement sous mac os


```
#include <stdio.h>

int main (int argc, const char * argv[]) {
    // insert code here...
    printf("Hello, World!\n");
    return 0;
}
```

Mais ça n'a pas vraiment d'importance...

Il faut surtout que tu choisisse le langage C quand tu créé ton projet "Comand line tool" si tu veux suivre le tuto de Mateo 

PS: Mateo continue comme çà trop bien le site du zéro !!!!!


----------



## SoAlberto (22 Novembre 2010)

Mais Nico tu ve dire que je ne m'occupe pas de se probleme et que je continue la suite du chapitre? *_*


----------



## ntx (22 Novembre 2010)

iNico88 a dit:


> il me semble que l'implementation de la fonction main diffère légérement sous mac os


Non, la norme est la même pour tout le monde, il y a ceux qui la suivent et les autres :rateau:
En l'occurrence le code que tu as donné est la norme, alors que certains exemples du site ne sont pas tout en fait dans la norme 


SoAlberto a dit:


> Mais Nico tu ve dire que je ne m'occupe pas de se probleme et que je continue la suite du chapitre? *_*


As-tu procédé comme indiqué ? Si oui et que ça ne marche toujours pas, il va falloir trouver pourquoi parce que ce n'est pas normal.


----------



## clampin (23 Novembre 2010)

hello à tous,

J'ai ouvert mon Xcode et j'ai choisis File->new Project

Dans la boite de dialogue j'ai choisis dans la cotégorie Application->Command Line Tools->type C

j'ai effacé le petit programme de base et recopier celui du site du zéro.

j'ai lancé la compilation et il marche très bien 





et avec le main modifié :


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2010)

Comme le disais ntx c'est une histoire de standard...
Pour plus de détails voir ici --> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/C_(langage)#Normalisations


----------



## SoAlberto (23 Novembre 2010)

Comme tu l'a montré Clampin sur ta premiere prise d'écran moi la petite page a coter et ne s'affiche pas! :mouais:
Mais je ne comprend pas car comme il le montre sur son site, après avoir compiler les code s'enleve et laisse juste apparaitre le "hello world!" sans les codes du début!
C'est peut etre a cause de mon innexperience que je ne comprend pas


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2010)

SoAlberto a dit:


> Comme tu l'a montré Clampin sur ta premiere prise d'écran moi la petite page a coter et ne s'affiche pas! :mouais:
> Mais je ne comprend pas car comme il le montre sur son site, après avoir compiler les code s'enleve et laisse juste apparaitre le "hello world!" sans les codes du début!
> C'est peut etre a cause de mon innexperience que je ne comprend pas


C'est surtout une petite différence entre le terminal mac os et celui de windows...
Ne t'en formalise pas... c'est pas génant du moment que le code fonctionne


----------



## SoAlberto (24 Novembre 2010)

Ok donc je vais continuer le chapitre sans m'en préoccuper! 
Merci a tous et j'aurais surement rebesoin de vos service!


----------

